
Narcissists, Insecure People Flock To Facebook - aj
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/10/09/08/1621235/Narcissists-Insecure-People-Flock-To-Facebook
======
daychilde
The study involved 100 college students.

Maybe that might have some sort of application to college students, but I'm
not so sure it would hold up if they'd studied the general population of
Facebook users.

